# Bragging on my wife... Again



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been meaning to share these pictures with you guys. My wife is the absolute most amazing person on earth. I know I've bragged on her here once before, but I thought I should remind you who has the best wife ever haha. 

This isn't finished yet. It needs a zipper and handles seen in. She did this whole case from scratch. She did the leather tooling and painting herself! It's my first family heirloom.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That’s cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! You do have an amazing wife.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

That's awsome! Sounds like you found a keeper!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's neat! Yer a lucky guy.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

When you said you were bragging on your wife and meant to post pics I thought this might be NSFW. I'm pleasantly surprised to see the fine work. The real decision is going to be to use it or make it a wall hanger. Make sure and post one up when you get the rifle in there!


----------

